# Dawgs / Ducks (2022) ?



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Game day! Time to defend our title! Time to turn the Dawgs loose! Let’s go!

May each team escape this game with no major injuries.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> May each team escape this game with no major injuries.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Just hoping the ducks go home with a sore hiney from the buttkicking they get!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Just hoping the ducks go home with a sore hiney from the buttkicking they get!!!!!!!!


Hope we have them plucked and gutted by late 2nd quarter, so we can get the backup QBs some much needed work. Hope Arik Gilbert plays and has a great game. Just not sure if his head is in it or not.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 3, 2022)

Buncha millionaires vs millionaires.....


----------



## Mauser (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Enroute to The Benz


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Soon to be LftB


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooooo 






Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 3, 2022)

I hate that @elfiii got swole up about money and wont be watching or listening


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

LftB


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 3, 2022)

Have the refs made any bad calls against Ga yet????


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

@Throwback throw the BOMB!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 3, 2022)

Vince Dooley sporting a “Run Herschel Run” patch on his shirt


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Gooooooo Dawgsssssss!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs, you have the talent, now show it young guys.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on guys stop them here.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Someone got tacked on the Dawgs line.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Dawgs not getting any early pressure on Nix.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Defense!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Way to stop ‘em, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Now let the big Dawgs eat!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

#84 Ladd McConkey gets a chance and he will be gone!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

I thought the next game after the Championship would be different since the Dawgs got that monkey off their back, but the jitters are still here for me.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

Now let's drive it down field


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Ducks forced to punt on their opening drive. Dawgs coming to bat.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Mailman is on the scene to do some deliveries!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I thought the next game after the Championship would be different since the Dawgs got that monkey off their back, but the jitters are still here for me.


Same for me too, always got the jitters!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Who ya got scoring first for the Dawgs?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Offense take the ball down field and score!!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

I want to see big Darnell get lose in the secondary.  He deserves to the way he has blocked for the Dawgs the past 2 years.  dawgs looking good on offense so far.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Bowers!!!!! Man he is huge!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Who ya got scoring first for the Dawgs?



McIntosh.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 3, 2022)

Can't wait unit JT get a shot


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

McIntosh is running hard!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Both teams looked good early on offense.  Rosemy -Jacksaint might be the best route runner on the team.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Good game sense!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Ratledge is a big boy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

McConkey for TD


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Lol!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

McConkey TD!!!!  Bowers was plowing his guy out there on the edge.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Man Washington was open!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

That was easy!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Ratledge is a big boy!



I don't like mullets, but his is amazing.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Man Washington was open!!!!


I hate Hulu


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

McConkey is fast!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> That was easy!



They didn't even have to throw the bomb early.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Dawgs score on their opening drive to go up 7-0

Dawgs looked good on that drive! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Now the Defense need to come out and shut Nix down!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

That was a thing of beauty


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2022)

TD Dawgs !


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> McConkey is fast!



I watched him in high school a ton.  He is a great runner in the open field.  He sees the gap as good as anyone, sticks his foot in the ground and just goes.  No dancing around at all.  You saw it against Bama in the SECCG on the tunnel screen.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

antharper said:


> TD Dawgs !


So you have Hulu too huh


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

You know Kirby don't want to run up the score on Dan!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> So you have Hulu too huh


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs  from southern Illinois


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Alright Defense be on Nix like stink on a duck!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Where is Nolan Smith?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Oregon is moving the ball very well the first two drives.  Too much cushion out in space.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Intercepted!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

What an interception by Starks!!!!.  Put that dude in at WR some.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Starks!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Malaki Starks will be a beast!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 3, 2022)

Go freshman Dawg!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

What a heck of an interception! Wow! 

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Dang it, Hulu stinks!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

What a heck of an interception! Wow! 

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Forum slow and it double posted.

That was a beauty!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Forum slow and it double posted.
> 
> That was a beauty!


It was worth a double post!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Malaki Starks will be a beast!!



No will be to it, he is a beast.  I thought maybe he was overrated maybe since he didn't play top competition at Jefferson, but he is the real deal so far.  Kirby even praised him, and that's not something you see from Kirby.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> What an interception by Starks!!!!.  Put that dude in at WR some.


I thought that is what they might turn him into just watch his high school tape! 

He will be a good one


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Forum slow and it double posted.
> 
> That was a beauty!


Doing it to me also


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Big #O


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

DW rumbling!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Go big Darnell, rumbling down the field.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

That young man will be a 1st round pick.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Holy moley!!!!money!!!!! Go big O!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Man, I  like Bowers!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Bowers was doubled and they still couldn't stop him.  McConkey almost got there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

McConkey again almost


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

McKonkley


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> McKonkley


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

If the Dawgs can score here they will be 3 possessions up, because Oregon got the ball first.  Dawgs have got to get 7.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Put in Daijun Edwards


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Run Jalen Carter!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Bennett for a TD


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaaaaaawgs!


You better not be messing with me!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

14-0 Good guys!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

What a fake.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Now we need to put pressure on Nix, get in his head and work on him!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Looked like the duck downed that on the one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Eat, big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Dawgs need a sack.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

My three year old granddaughter sitting here watching the game and she’s already said Go Dawgs a couple hundred times.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> My three year old granddaughter sitting here watching the game and she’s already said Go Dawgs a couple hundred times.


Raise em right!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Defense!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

The Ducks can get 5 yards all day long, so why waste plays on long balls.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs GATA!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Dumb penalty. Dumb!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

That was a horrible call.  Not a horse collar tackle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Intercepted


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Horse collar call but he had his hand in front


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs 2nd interception


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

Interception!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LET THE BIG DAWGS... EAT!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

That was a helpful play.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Horse collar call but he had his hand in front


That's what I seen also


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 3, 2022)

I n t e r  c e p t i o n !!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Horse collar call but he had his hand in front


No horse collar, just late tackle.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

He made up for penalty.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on offense.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Come on Defense


And again I hate Hulu!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> He made up for penalty.


Yep he did, he scared of the Kirbster 
GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Just stay here we will keep you on track coop


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Think I am just gonna post Go Dawgs! That way I can be right all the time !!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 3, 2022)

Different color uniform . Same Nix


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs. They can’t stop big Darnell


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

AD Mitchell


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

That’s targeting. He lowered his head.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Targeting


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

The offense looks pretty good, fellas.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> The offense looks pretty good, fellas.


The Defense looks great also after all we lost to the NFL


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Bennett got blasted! That better be targeting. Glad it’s being reviewed so Stet can clear his head.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Crown of the helmet to the upper body of a defenseless player.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Bull crap!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

It really does! Kinda bend don't break at the moment.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Edwards is in!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

What’s up with these new helmets? Bennett looks like he has a red pumpkin on his head!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Sep 3, 2022)

Kenny Mac!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

TD


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 3, 2022)

T O U C H D O W N!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

Wooooooooo

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

KMac takes it in to paradise! Woooooooooo hoooooooo!

21-0 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

TD!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Say Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> TD!!!


Keep us updated, Coop!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

We better see some other QBs in the second half if the Defense holds up.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Keep us updated, Coop!


Lol yeah right!!!!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Sure cant tell they lost so much Defense to the NFL. Glad I am not watching this game in the tree stand. I wouldnt be looking for deer


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

7:11 left in the first half and Oregon finally gets 100 yards offense


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Why do they keep giving the ducks a first down just because they get close????


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

I would take a time out to calm defense down


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Refs keeping Oregon in the game.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

** call


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

WHAT?! Is this flag football? Supposed to ask them to the turf?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Stoopied


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on GA don't let these Quackers score


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

What was with that penalty? Refs trying to keep us from covering the spread


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Stop them and stuff them.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

This is good for the D!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Why do they keep giving the ducks a first down just because they get close????



At least twice the Ducks have been a yard short and at least twice the Dawgs were within half a yard or even over the line and they didn't even measure.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2022)

I hope them duck fans have a good weekend In Atlanta getting robbed and stabbed cause that’s going to be the highlight of the weekend the way this games going


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

I bet its loud in there  wooooah Nix almost picked again?!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Starks almost had another one


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Dawgs’ D stops ‘em and they have to settle for 3.

21-3 Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Way to hold, Defense!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Starks almost had another one


Yep! I got excited for a sec there. Dawgs looking tough on both sides of the ball.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Who did GA add from portal??


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 3, 2022)

He was down....


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Ladd trying to do a little too much on some plays.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs score again before half time!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Who did GA add from portal??


Not me   I’ve been here all along.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Refs suck! Wow!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Great throw and catch


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

That was pretty to Mc6!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Mc84!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

What a play Bennett to McConkey


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2022)

Boy I sure do wish y’all had jt daniels as qb still


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

WHAT A PLAY!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Bennett SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is CKS thinking!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Wow he was open!

28-3 Dawgs 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Sarcasm right there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Boy I sure do wish y’all had jt daniels as qb still


He is history! 
He was 7-0 as a Dawg now he is 0-1 as a Mountaineer


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Boy I sure do wish y’all had jt daniels as qb still



Hush your mouth.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Mailman is THE MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Stetson having one heck of a game! So happy for this young man. He gets a lot of unnecessary hate. He wins! What the heck else do you want?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Whose playing like National Champions? AGAIN. GEORGIA


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok I can breath a little easier now that it's almost half time, 

Now when the second half starts that will be different!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2022)

McConkey showing up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

I bet on Stet!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

I thought I saw a pic a while back that Stet had gotten a sleeve tat on right arm.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 3, 2022)

Good half...Dawgs gave up more on that last Ducks series than I would have expected...


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

More than I would have liked


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Dawgs DOMINATE!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 3, 2022)

Great half. make some adjustments on D and and tighten a few things up and we good....


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2022)

I sort of feel sorry for Bo Nix. He’s played his entire college career without an offensive line.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Halftime 

28-3 all Dawgs

Dawgs looking sharp, son! Both sides of the ball looking mighty skrong! Heck, yeah, bay! I love what I’m seeing!

Keep your foot on their necks, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I sort of feel sorry for Bo Nix. He’s played his entire college career without an offensive line.


Just say Go Dawgs and forget about Nix & Auburn/Ducks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

I bet that AFLAC duck is killing the liquor right about now. Aaaaaaaa flaaaaaaaaac!



wooo hooooo!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

Eating oysters, drinking Mc Ultras, and watching the DAWGS kick butt at Posey's in Panacea with the family.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

What was the spread? Cant find it


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

As the defense matures they will be good!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> What was the spread? Cant find it


17.5 last I heard.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Hogs up 14-0 on Cincinnati.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> 17.5 last I heard.


Thanks


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Like what I see. Stetson looking very sharp. Reading progressions like a pro. D has some issues. But not in the back end.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Like what I see. Stetson looking very sharp. Reading progressions like a pro. D has some issues. But not in the back end.


They'll get better!


----------



## Raylander (Sep 3, 2022)

SB looks good. Bo Nix looks like, well, Bo Nix..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!


----------



## James12 (Sep 3, 2022)

Man, Arik hasn’t seen the field


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 3, 2022)

TD DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs TD


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Has Delp or Gilbert been on the field?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Kendall Milton!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

35-3 Daaaaaaawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Put'n on a clinic


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Has Delp or Gilbert been on the field?


I haven’t seen them. But that doesn’t mean that they have not.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Almost effortlessly. Offense is very very good. Come on D let’s see a three n out.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

PAC-Who?????


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Let's go Defense!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

SB had 340 yards passing against the Tide. Im thinking he will beat that today by a couple


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

I think these ducks are cooked! Look at the feathers all over the field! 

It’s done got so bad for Oregon, the Georgia cheerleaders done went over to the Oregon sideline and started cheering the ducks on!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> PAC-Who?????


PAC-It-Up and go home.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Defense!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Has Delp or Gilbert been on the field?


Really don't need them but they do need playing time, especially 35-3


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Defense shut them down!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

So close


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Really don't need them but they do need playing time, especially 35-3


I know they said Gilbert needed to be consistent in practice.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

I think I hear the fat lady clearing her throat.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I think I hear the fat lady clearing her throat.


She is fixing to sing "Dan, Kirby is still your Daddy!''


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

We need to score 60+ to hang with vandy and the vols.?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Fat lady done headed to the dessert bar.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Daijun Edwards


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Edwards was scooting, son!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> We need to score 60+ to hang with vandy and the vols.?


If Vandy or the vowels had played someone worth playing they would have lost.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Stetson can't throw the bomb.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Delp is in #4


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Mc6!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

7 for 7 on 3rd down?!.. oh its fixin to be 42-3


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

AD TD


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

The mailman dropped it in!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

AD Mitchell!!!!!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Just thinking... This might be the only GA team to win in the Benz this year


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

42-3 Dawgs not taking any pity on these boys! Mercy!

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 3, 2022)

Mailman showing out. Good for that young man!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

The big Dawg is eating!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> The mailman dropped it in!!!


He laid that ball in there like a mother lays a baby in a crib. So soft and sweet!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## TomC (Sep 3, 2022)

Whats the daily limit on ducks?? Mailman better be on the lookout for Mr. Green Jeans!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Glad we have a couple of weeks for the Dawgs to get these feathers out of their mouths before feasting on real meat.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Let's go Defense!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Lord what a hit!!!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

462 Total O yards... And not even into the 4th.. Unreal.. against a ranked team.. How 'bout them Dawgs


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Nix asking a question?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Lord what a hit!!!


That was a stool loosener! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

I sure hope that OSU does not whip up on ND like this


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> Nix asking a question?


Nix saying "get me outta here, and back to the Pac-12"


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 3, 2022)

Nix fell into a trap


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

I really like how Bennett has thrown the ball overall today. He has made some really nice throws. You can tell he is playing with much more confidence then last year.

Hard go get a good read on Oregon as so many players left and they got a bunch thru the portal and all new systems. With that said, the pups look really good and picked up where they left off it appears. Looking at the schedule not sure when a big test will come until late in the season. Unless there is some injuries or they just lay an egg the pups will be right there at the end.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Nix realizing that he can run from Georgia but he can’t hide from Georgia


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

I just saw Gilbert for the first time.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

The Dawg O line is really dominating the Duck D line


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Carson Beck lighting it up!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Dawgs making a statement on a Ranked team


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Di you guys hear what the Oregon punk said after Bennett overthrew McConkey on that long ball last series?   I can't repeat it here, but he basically said McConkey knew he was about to get 'messed' up and McConkey was scared and that was the reason for the incompletion.  You're getting stomped 35-3 at that point and you want to talk trash?


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Dawgs making a statement on a Ranked team


Big time.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Carson Beck lighting it up!



He has effortless arm strength doesn't he?


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Di you guys hear what the Oregon punk said after Bennett overthrew McConkey on that long ball last series?   I can't repeat it here, but he basically said McConkey knew he was about to get 'messed' up and McConkey was scared and that was the reason for the incompletion.  You're getting stomped 35-3 at that point and you want to talk trash?


Missed it.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Hope this ain’t the best the PAC 12 has to offer!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> He has effortless arm strength doesn't he?


I was thinking that on that last pass


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 3, 2022)

Good thing we’re ranked 3. We don’t have far to go to 1. Dawgs either look good or the ducks are ranked to high.I think we’re that good. Stetson played a game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Gilbert is #7 now


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

533 total yards in 3 qtrs... Come on man


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

TD DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Milton TD


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

Kirby got the petal to the floor!

Roasted duck for the aftergame dinner!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> He has effortless arm strength doesn't he?


Yep


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

49-3!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> 49-3!!!!


Show no mercy!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Goooooooo Dawgsssssss!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

49-3 Savages

Dawgs have scored a TD every time they’ve had the ball. Now let that sink in for a minute.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2022)

Dear sweet baby Jesus. Please let Notre dame get smoked tonight like Oregon did today.  Amen.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

Kirby is making a statement.

And I like it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 3, 2022)

There is no comparison between the two teams athleticism. The DAWGs are running over, jumping over and knocking down any player in their way.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Nix is the leading rusher with........22 yards... is that what I just heard?! Mercy


----------



## greendawg (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Show no mercy!!



Agreed, this is a message like Saban does to his old coordinators who leave for head coaching jobs.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 3, 2022)

Does Ga have a punter???


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 3, 2022)

I would like to see if we have a punter. Just curious!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Dear sweet baby Jesus. Please let Notre dame get smoked tonight like Oregon did today.  Amen.



Spank those from the Home from Wayward Children.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 3, 2022)

Flop


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Ohio state, Michigan and the sec. Is there anyone else


----------



## formula1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Let’s put half a hundred on them!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

I hope them duck fans have some 6 flags tickets. ‘Cause I know they ain’t having much fun in da Benz.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Let’s put half a hundred on them!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Ohio state, Clemson and the sec. Is there anyone else


FIFY 
Michigan was a 1 hit wonder


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

Georgia does have a punter!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Yep, a punter


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2022)

There’s Mush champ! That’s why y’all winning !


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> FIFY
> Michigan was a 1 hit wonder


Easy now


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

I just looked at the ducks defense and besides the 2 really good players the rest are 2 and 3*s with alot of transfers. I noticed how small they look as well.  Im not sure they have stopped 1 play on Defense or got 1 single 3rd fown stop. They lost 3 of their 4 last games last year and all 3 loses were not close. Not sure why they got ranked 11th to start the season. 
With that said I know a great team when I see one and the pups certainly make the grade today. 
Congrats pup fans on your start to the season!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Let’s put half a hundred on them!


Literally everyone that beats them needs to that’s what they used to do to people.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

Commenters are already talking about our schedule...getting them excuses ready for a repeat of the NC?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I just looked at the ducks defense and besides the 2 really good players the rest are 2 and 3*s with alot of transfers. I noticed how small they look as well.  Im not sure they have stopped 1 play on Defense or got 1 single 3rd fown stop. They lost 3 of their 4 last games last year and all 3 loses were not close. Not sure why they got ranked 11th to start the season.
> With that said I know a great team when I see one and the pups certainly make the grade today.
> Congrats pup fans on your start to the season!



Is that a long winded way of saying their young.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Georgia does have a punter!


On scholarship... and does not even break a sweat.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs knocking tail feathers out them ducks!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Literally everyone that beats them needs to that’s what they used to do to people.


The old what goes around comes around.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I just looked at the ducks defense and besides the 2 really good players the rest are 2 and 3*s with alot of transfers. I noticed how small they look as well.  Im not sure they have stopped 1 play on Defense or got 1 single 3rd fown stop. They lost 3 of their 4 last games last year and all 3 loses were not close. Not sure why they got ranked 11th to start the season.
> With that said I know a great team when I see one and the pups certainly make the grade today.
> Congrats pup fans on your start to the season!


Didn't they beat tOSU last year??


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I just looked at the ducks defense and besides the 2 really good players the rest are 2 and 3*s with alot of transfers. I noticed how small they look as well.  Im not sure they have stopped 1 play on Defense or got 1 single 3rd fown stop. They lost 3 of their 4 last games last year and all 3 loses were not close. Not sure why they got ranked 11th to start the season.
> With that said I know a great team when I see one and the pups certainly make the grade today.
> Congrats pup fans on your start to the season!


Um, you do know we lost 15 on defense, right? Dawgs lost players as well. That’s just football.

Good luck tonight.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Big boot!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Didn't they beat tOSU last year??
> 
> 
> View attachment 1174358


That was uncalled for, Rack. That prolly hurt.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Didn't they beat tOSU last year??
> 
> 
> View attachment 1174358



?… Whoops..


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That was uncalled for, Rack. That prolly hurt.




@Madsnooker is a good fella he knows we poke at him!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Will we see Vandagriff on the field?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Come on D!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 3, 2022)

Hmmm!! Dawgs look like the #3 team in the country today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Dang cussin Kirby lighting them up


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Will we see Vandagriff on the field?


Hopefully


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Kirby coaching hard even with a 46 point lead. I like it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby coaching hard even with a 46 point lead. I like it.


I just told my dad that’s why he’s making them big bucks.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby coaching hard even with a 46 point lead. I like it.


He wants em to lock it down!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Wow, Stevie Wonder could have seen he didnt make it to the 1st down


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

That should have been reviewed


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Hunker down, you guys! Stop ‘em!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

DENIED!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

I wonder if Kirby burns any calories during a game


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Justice served


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Bye Bye Quackers!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Just hoping the ducks go home with a sore hiney from the buttkicking they get!!!!!!!!


I’d call this a beat down. Good grief


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Wooooooooo hoooooooooooo! Ducks denied a TD. Score remains 49-3.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

like it. I like it a lot! Good job young D


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Is that a long winded way of saying their young.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 3, 2022)

I was wondering why Bennet was starting instead of one of those 5*’s. I guess we know now. Hard to believe he walked on.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

This was a fun one today. Hope they’re all like this for us this season. Helps me relax.  This was a slaughter.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Didn't they beat tOSU last year??
> 
> 
> View attachment 1174358



Cmon now, I know you guys don't know how to act after just winning a NC but at least act like you do. All I've done was commend the pups play today and you still can't help yourself.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 3, 2022)

And thats is why Kirby makes 10 Mill a year


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Final 49-3 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Gilbert needs to tighten up and go to the NFL! 
He has to much talent to throw it all away!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon now, I know you guys don't know how to act after just winning a NC but at least act like you do. All I've done was commend the pups play today and you still can't help yourself.


Just a hard habit to break!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Um, you do know we lost 15 on defense, right? Dawgs lost players as well. That’s just football.
> 
> Good luck tonight.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


You guys are real touchy today. Relax your team won big. Nothing I Said was meant to slight anything about the pups. My point was actually meant to portray how massive the gap was in talent.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I think I hear the fat lady clearing her throat.


I din see ol' Gaptoof nowherez round


----------



## Raylander (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys are real touchy today. Relax your team won big. Nothing I Said was meant to slight anything about the pups. My point was actually meant to portray how massive the gap was in talent.


Touchy? You were letting us know all that was wrong with Oregon. I was just letting you know we lost a lot of players too. And our defensive coach, I forgot to add. That’s all, man. No touchy here.

I will be watching y’all tonight to see if they‘re ready for my Dawgs. We’ll see. I don’t want to hear any excuses. Y’all should win.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Touchy? You were letting us know all that was wrong with Oregon. I was just letting you know we lost a lot of players too. And our defensive coach, I forgot to add. That’s all, man. No touchy here.
> 
> I will be watching y’all tonight to see if they‘re ready for my Dawgs. We’ll see. I don’t want to hear any excuses. Y’all should win.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Their youth is not an excuse, just a fact


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Touchy? You were letting us know all that was wrong with Oregon. I was just letting you know we lost a lot of players too. And our defensive coach, I forgot to add. That’s all, man. No touchy here.
> 
> I will be watching y’all tonight to see if they‘re ready for my Dawgs. We’ll see. I don’t want to hear any excuses. Y’all should win.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


No what I was doing was evaluating a team you were crushing to have some perspective. It wasn't meant to prove that the pups aren't a great team and I thought I made that clear. I also assumed everyone knew how the pups recruit and it doesn't mater how many players you lost last year you are still loaded. That's not true for Oregon so that's why I assumed I didn't need to make that distinction.

Anyway, sorry if you thought I was trying to take anything away from how the pups looked today. They played great! Congrats Britches


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Their youth is not an excuse, just a fact


Not this year bro. Time to let that rest.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 3, 2022)

Well the stupidity of preseason polls shines through again. If Oregon was #11 were going to see some sorry football this season


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2022)

Planting food plots… Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> No what I was doing was evaluating a team you were crushing to have some perspective. It wasn't meant to prove that the pups aren't a great team and I thought I made that clear. I also assumed everyone knew how the pups recruit and it doesn't mater how many players you lost last year you are still loaded. That's not true for Oregon so that's why I assumed I didn't need to make that distinction.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if you thought I was trying to take anything away from how the pups looked today. They played great! Congrats Britches


It’s all good, man. I ain’t worked up over anything you’ve said. Not at all. You’re one of the good ones around here, brother. I can’t get angry with you. Poke fun at ya, yeah, I’ll do that. 

Y’all go take care of business tonight.

Your bestis friend,

Brother Britches


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> It’s all good, man. I ain’t worked up over anything you’ve said. Not at all. You’re one of the good ones around here, brother. I can’t get angry with you. Poke fun at ya, yeah, I’ll do that.
> 
> Y’all go take care of business tonight.
> 
> ...


I second this. Good luck to you this season @Madsnooker . Hope your team does well this year. Unless they're facing UGA. Then of course they gotta go.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> It’s all good, man. I ain’t worked up over anything you’ve said. Not at all. You’re one of the good ones around here, brother. I can’t get angry with you. Poke fun at ya, yeah, I’ll do that.
> 
> Y’all go take care of business tonight.
> 
> ...



You know you can poke fun at me all you want.
Sitting here nervous as a cat waiting on the game to start. I almost hate this feeling. 
I dont care how we win just win and get better. I hope I see improvement on defense?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> You know you can poke fun at me all you want.
> Sitting here nervous as a cat waiting on the game to start. I almost hate this feeling.
> I dont care how we win just win and get better. I hope I see improvement on defense?


I know that feeling too well, brother.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Utah%!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 3, 2022)

I'll take a dominant win over a ranked team anytime and especially when it's any SEC team against a Northern or Western team. I just love seeing those sportswriters choke on SEC teams winning big.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 3, 2022)

Stets work today: He was in the game for 6 drives. 

Drive 1. Touchdown
         2.    “
         3.    “
         4.    “
         5.    “
         6.    “
Kirby coulda hung 70 on the ducklings today but has some class. 
Happy he emptied his bench playing a ton of players. We got some fast sticky DB’s, too.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

"Mailman delivered an L to the Ducks"?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2022)

Death, taxes, and Dawgs bullying Bo Nix.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Eating oysters, drinking Mc Ultras, and watching the DAWGS kick butt at Posey's in Panacea with the family.
> 
> View attachment 1174345



Wife's aunt lives down there.  I like the Tropical Trader and their flounder.  Best fried fish I've had outside of homemade.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Wife's aunt lives down there.  I like the Tropical Trader and their flounder.  Best fried fish I've had outside of homemade.



Tropical Trader is closed due to kitchen fire.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Tropical Trader is closed due to kitchen fire.



Oh no.  We stayed at a condo right next to there this summer during a church trip.


----------

